

Recruit Holdings launched its online recruitment site for new graduates - Kechol
http://qiita.com/gonshi_com/items/602c3b6c34d4a42c2e18

======
Kechol
This site has full-graphic experience with WebGL. Here's how they built the
website for all devices including lower spec ones.

